# s14 trany conversion from auto to manual



## auk113 (May 2, 2003)

has any one tried a trany conversion on s14 from outo to manual. how hard was it and what was invalved?


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

and what did or does it cost 
just wondering cuz i think im getting an auto '98 s14


----------

